
Ask HN: Mobile app builder with native source code? - pavlakoos
Is there any drag&amp;drop mobile app builder, which produces native source code? A code, which can be easily edited?
======
bsvalley
xcode

~~~
pavlakoos
Xcode is purely code, isn't it?

I was thinking about tools like mobilesmith.com, appery.io, kinetise.com,
appgyver, appian, etc. I think none of these offers source code, but I was
wondering if there is any, which does.

